# Just a pile of boards



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

It might not look like much but this pile of boards will magically turn in to two Fishy Coffee Tables and a Toy Box. 

I was short on the white pine so I went back to HD and bought a couple more. Should be a good week of assembly time and staining/finishing.

The pic with the clamps is 4 sets of 2x4's glued up to form the second set of legs for the tables. Tomorrow I will clean 'em up and plane them square.

More pics and update later.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Well, I have made some progress but it sure seems like it is taking a long time.

All of the boards have been cut to length and I routed those that needed the edges routed. The legs for the two coffee tables have been made using two 2x's each and glued up, ripped and planed to size and each corner has been chamfered on a 45 deg.

This first of the two coffee table frames is assembled and ready for the planks to be installed. The boards that are glued up include the three for the head of the fish and the other two are glued up for the tail.

The other coffee table parts are ready to assemble as soon as I have the first one finished. And then there is the toy box waiting in the background for it's turn.

Slow but steady!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Second Table is complete. The first one is identical to this one.
I have the toy box dry fit and it is ready to assemble.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice looking table, congrats!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Those piled up nicely.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Here is the toy box glued up. Later this afternoon, I added the floor. Now it is ready to plug the screw holes in the front and back, sand and stain.

The pile is now just a small pile of scraps.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Toy Box ready for stain...tomorrow.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That is awesome. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Those tables are awesome


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I love the way the table came out with the stain!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

The toy box is finished. It was a fun build and I am pleased with the results.

The pile of boards has been replaced with another pile of cedar boards for three Texans coolers! Onward and upward. 
Mike


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice Mikey.......


----------

